# UFC 84 Results : ILL WILL



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 84: ILL WILL*
Date: 5/24/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena (Las Vegas, Nevada)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[12-4-1] *BJ Penn* vs. *Sean Sherk* [32-2-1] - *World Lightweight Championship*

[15-5-1] *Tito Ortiz* vs. *Lyoto Machida* [12-0-0]

[31-8-1] *Wanderlei Silva* vs. *Keith Jardine* [13-3-1] 

[12-0-0] *Thiago Silva* vs. *Antonio Mendes* [14-2-0]

[10-4-0] *Wilson Gouveia* vs. *Goran Reljic* [7-0-0]


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[4-2-0] *Sokoudjou* vs. *Kazuhiro Nakamura* [11-7-0]

[5-1-0] *Jon Koppenhaver* vs. *Yoshiyuki Yoshida* [9-2-0]

[7-1-0] *Rousimar Palhares* vs. *Ivan Salaverry* [12-5-0] 

[3-1-0] *Dong-Hyun Kim* vs. *Jason Tan* [5-2-0]

[10-1-0] *Terry Etim* vs. *Rich Clementi* [31-12-1]

[8-0-0] *Shane Carwin* vs. *Christian Wellisch* [8-3-0]


----------


Back in Las Vegas on Memorial Day weekend...for UFC 84: ILL WILL! Saturday, May 24th from the MGM Grand Garden Arena. Newly-crowned Lightweight Champion BJ "The Prodigy" Penn will put his belt on the line, against former champ & heated rival, Sean "The Muscle Shark" Sherk.

Also on the card that night, "The Dean Of Mean" Keith Jardine...fresh off his victory over "The Iceman" Chuck Liddell, faces "The Axe Murderer" Wanderlei Silva!

And also in the Light Heavyweight Division: it's the return of Tito Ortiz, to face unbeaten Brazilian tactician Lyoto "Dragon" Machida! 

Not to mention, other names on this card include: Thiago Silva, Wilson Gouveia, Sokoudjou....and many more! That's UFC 84: ILL WILL! May 24th....LIVE ON PAY PER VIEW!


----------

